# Tang Soo Do Vs Kyokushin



## Makalakumu (Sep 26, 2007)

Interesting stuff.  Very hard sparring.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, that's some serious scrappin' there. Looked like they were flailing a bit whenever they got to grappling, but the kicks were wicked awesome. *thumbs up*


----------

